
Bank of America Says We're Experiencing 'Peak' Everything - aburan28
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-06/bank-of-america-says-we-re-experiencing-peak-everything-and-a-major-market-change-is-coming
======
dalke
Remember, headlines frequently are only somewhat tied to the body.

The first line shows that "everything" is an exaggeration:

> Some of the hottest trades of the past few years could stage a sharp
> reversal as global markets face "peaks" in liquidity, free trade, and income
> inequality.

We are not at peak horse-drawn carriages, peak steam trains, nor peak elephant
ivory kill^Wharvesting.

